# Halo: Fan erschafft beeindruckenden Kino-Trailer



## Gast1669461003 (22. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Halo: Fan erschafft beeindruckenden Kino-Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Halo: Fan erschafft beeindruckenden Kino-Trailer


----------



## kidou1304 (22. Juli 2015)

Die sollen ENDLICH MAL NEN KACK FILM MACHEN! Microsoft soll endlich klarkommen, denn an denen haperst es seit Anfang an..-.-


----------

